# goldfisch kann nicht mehr essen?



## AMR (26. Juli 2011)

hallo 

einer meiner alten goldfische (ca. 8 jahre) isst seit ein paar tagen nichts mehr.
 es sieht so aus, als wäre sein mund leicht geschwollen (vor allem die mundwinkel) und das müsste auch der grund dafür sein. denn ich habe beobachtet, dass er versucht hat zu essen, es aber nicht so richtig in den mund bekommt. des weiteren schwimmt er langsamer als sonst. was kann ich noch für den fisch tun?

sollte man den standart, also salzbad versuchen? wenn ja wie lange?
danke


----------



## Ares (26. Juli 2011)

*AW:  goldfisch kann nicht mehr essen?*

Hallo,

ich würde ihn erst mal rausfangen und ihm mal ins Maul schauen. Vielleicht hat sich ein Steinchen quer gesetzt und er bekommt ihn selber nicht mehr raus - hatte ich schon mehrfach bei meinen Koi´s. Dann wurde der Stein rausgeholt und alles war wieder ok.

Wenn es das nicht ist, mach doch mal ein Foto vom Maul.

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Sveni (26. Juli 2011)

*AW:  goldfisch kann nicht mehr essen?*

Hallo Alex,

lies mal hier:
http://www.koi-live.de/viewtopic.php?t=19549&sid=0a3462e14744710fe4fc54cedb091340

Vielleicht ist das in deinem Fall auch so!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## AMR (26. Juli 2011)

*AW:  goldfisch kann nicht mehr essen?*

hi,danke für die beiträge.
war gerade nochmal draußen, war nicht in reichweite zum einfangen. es ist iwie so, dass die unterlippe so nach vorne ragt und er das maul kaum öffnen kann.
wäre wohl das beste wenns ein bienenstich ist, das verheilt dann wohl wieder. hoffe nicht dass es eine krankheit ist

habe vorsichtshalber die sauerstoffzufuhr erhöht und UVC eingeschaltet. ob das gegen krankheitserreger im wasser effektiv hilft weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## AMR (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  goldfisch kann nicht mehr essen?*

soo

also ich habe am freitag medifin in den teich gekippt und seitdem schwimmt der fisch auch wieder munter im teich herum. jedoch ist es jetzt so dass der fisch zwar frisst jedoch das futter nicht im mund behalten kann und es quasi unfreiwillig ausspuckt? die unterlippe und mundwinkel sind immernoch geschwollen.

und was mache ich jetzt?


----------



## Sveni (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  goldfisch kann nicht mehr essen?*

Hallo Alex,

ich würde für den Moment nichts weiter unternehmen, 
sondern nur beobachten.
Ob das Medi-Fin was bewirkt hat, bezweifle ich fast.
Man könnte den Fisch für einige Tage in ein Qurantänebecken setzen um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.
Vielleicht kann man dort auch mal mit ´ner Lupe ins Maul schaun,
ob sich nicht doch noch ein Insektenstachel verhakt hat.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## AMR (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  goldfisch kann nicht mehr essen?*

hallo sveni

ja ob medifin hilft ist echt zu bezweifeln. nur wundert es mich, dass der fisch wieder aktiver geworden ist aber jetzt das essen ausspuckt. ich frage mich ob das eine verbesserung oder verschlechterung ist.

mit der quarantäne hab ich etwas angst, nicht dass der fisch da dann eingeht weil es nicht seine gewohnte umgebung ist.

zur maulfäule finde ich leider keine fotos im internet. ansonsten hat er äußerlich aber nichts, also sowas wie pilze, flossenfäule usw.


----------



## Sveni (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  goldfisch kann nicht mehr essen?*

Hallo Alex,

wenn der Fisch absolut keine anderen Auffälligkeiten, wie z.B. weiße Stellen um und am Maul hat, kann er sicher auch drin bleiben.
Wenn er das Futter schon aufnimmt, wird er sich sicher auch erholen.

Zum Thema Medi-Fin ´ne kleine Anekdote:

Als ich meinen Teich damals angelegt hatte, liefen ca. 1500l/Tag Frischwasser in den Teich.
Meine ersten Koi´s sprangen wie wild durch den Teich und scheuerten sich was das Zeug hält.
In meiner Blauäugigkeit habe ich 2 mal innerhalb von 7 Tagen mit Medi-Fin behandelt,
dazwischen wieder frisches Wasser und es wurde nicht besser.(Eher schlimmer)

Irgendwann war ich nahe München bei einem Koizüchter. Dieser erklärte mir den Begriff ,,Karpfen´´ und deren Verhaltensweisen/Vorlieben vom Urschleim an.
Schlammiger Boden, trübes Wasser, wenig bis keine Bepflanzung und um gottes Willen kein Frischwasser. Das wäre etwas für Forellen!!!

...und ich habe rund 40€ für Medi-Fin gezahlt und hätte nur den Frischwasserzulauf abstellen müssen, da Koi´s auf krasse Wasserwechsel einfach auch krass reagieren.

Aber dies nur am Rande!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## AMR (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  goldfisch kann nicht mehr essen?*

Hi 

...ja ich wollte jetzt auch nicht weiter auf medfin vertrauen. habe den fisch jetzt in ein 90Liter fass gepackt und das medikament ektol fluid von JBL dazu getan. das ist speziell für maulfäule. nur das problem ist, dass der Fisch ja nichts isst, im quarantänebecken sowieso nicht. 

wie lange soll ich ihn wohl in quarantäne lassen? der hersteller empfielt eine behandlungsdauer von 5 tagen. 
...und wie lange kann der fisch überhaupt noch ohne essen auskommen? :?

danke für die hilfe


----------



## Sveni (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  goldfisch kann nicht mehr essen?*

Hallo Alex,

wenn so ein Fisch mal ´ne Woche, oder auch länger nichts zu futtern bekommt,
wird er nicht sterben.
Das Fass sollte natürlich nicht in der Sonne stehen und für Belüftung sollte auch gesorgt sein.
Wenn die Behandlungsdauer 5 Tage sein soll, würde ich nach dieser Zeit in drei Stufen das Wasser wechseln (also 30l/Tag) und am 4 Tag nach der Behandlung zurücksetzen.(Falls keine Auffälligkeiten sind)
Achte bitte darauf, dass das Wasser im Fass nicht zu warm wird.
Viele Medikamente, sowie auch Salz, wirken zwar bei etwas höheren Temperaturen 
(max. 25°C - 27°C) besser,
aber wir wollen den kleinen ja nicht kochen. 

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## AMR (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  goldfisch kann nicht mehr essen?*

hi sveni

habe heute bereits etwas wasser gewechselt. es ist auch ein thermometer im wasser und die temperatur beträgt momentan 24°C, das müsste doch einigermaßen optimal sein oder?. Belüftet wird mit einer sauerstoffpumpe und das becken steht schön im schatten. 

gibt es denn ein merkmal woran man erkennt, dass die heilung einsetzt?

danke für die anteilnahme


----------



## Sveni (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  goldfisch kann nicht mehr essen?*



AMR schrieb:


> gibt es denn ein merkmal woran man erkennt, dass die heilung einsetzt?



In erster Linie natürlich der Rückgang der Schwellung!
Alles andere wirst du es bemerken, wenn er bei seinen Kumpanen im Teich schwimmt.

Grüße
Sveni


----------

